# Il punto e virgola



## saltapicchio

Prendo spunto dalla discussione "E lei, non prende niente", per vedere se possiamo disquisire un po' su questo strano oggetto: il punto e virgola.

Proprio nella precedente discussione, mi è capitato di scrivere questa frase: _Una tecnica di recitazione, consiste nel pronunciare la stessa identica frase con intonazioni e pause diverse_;_ l'effetto è incredibile._

Al termine della frase non potevo certamente usare il punto, si trattava sempre dello stesso periodo. Se avessi utilizzato la virgola, sarebbe mancata quella pausa, quello stacco, che evidentemente deve farsi sentire. Avrei potuto usare i due punti? Li ho usati nella frase che introduce questa discussione e trovo siano stati inseriti in maniera appropriata, potevano essere usati anche nell'altra? Esiste una regola precisa per gestire il punto e virgola?


----------



## Carthusian cat

Ciao saltapicchio,
in questo caso io forse avrei usato proprio il punto fermo per dare più incisività alla frase; in alternativa i due punti. Il punto e virgola è comunque corretto visto che, come hai detto tu stesso, serve a dare una pausa più lunga della virgola e meno breve del punto. Molto spesso è una questione di gusto personale.
Una regola che invece non può proprio essere ignorata è quella per cui una virgola non va mai frapposta tra soggetto e verbo , quindi:

_Una tecnica di recitazione, consiste nel pronunciare la stessa identica frase con intonazioni e pause diverse_;_ l'effetto è incredibile._

Ciao ciao


----------



## Crisidelm

Dipende. Se in precedenza si è fatto riferimento esplicito all'esistenza di due o più diverse tecniche:
_"Una tecnica di recitazione, (beh) consiste nel pronunciare la stessa identica frase con intonazioni e pause diverse_;_ l'effetto è incredibile. L'altra tecnica invece..."._
Mai essere troppo rigidi con la lingua...Dipende sempre dal contesto e da ciò che si vuole esprimere.


----------



## MünchnerFax

*Nota del moderatore*
Di virgola si discute nella discussione apposita. Qui si parli del punto e virgola. Grazie.


----------



## Carthusian cat

MünchnerFax said:


> *Nota del moderatore*
> Di virgola si discute nella discussione apposita. Qui si parli del punto e virgola. Grazie.


 
Oops !! Chiedo venia, mi era sfuggita l'altra discussione  e comunque non era mia intenzione aprirne una a proposito della virgola, era solo un appunto...
Ciao ciao


----------



## Kikko

Mi ricordo della "regola" che dice che il punto e virgola è una pausa più lunga della virgola, ma più breve del punto. Ma non credo sia una regola affidabile! E' importante notare che nel linguaggio parlato è normale inserire pause e intonazioni che non possono essere trascritte sulla carta (e nemmeno si devono! "Sì... perchè... io penso che tu abbia ragione, ma, secondo me, dovresti fare in modo... diverso! Hai capito? Diverso! Metterci più pause, capito..., più pause!" va bene, ho esagerato!)
Inoltre, a mio parere, è difficile usare il punto e virgola "per costruzione": la virgola serve per separare proposizioni diverse in uno stesso periodo, il punto separa periodi diversi; e il punto e virgola?
(L'ho messo nell'ultima frase perchè la virgola mi sembrava impossibile da mettere lì, ma il discorso è sempre lo stesso. Ho fatto bene?)


----------



## Crisidelm

E il punto e virgola ti permette di iniziare la frase con "e" senza che qualcuno venga a dirti che non è elegante, se non addirittura sbagliato proprio.


----------



## Larroja

Scusate, sono una nuova iscritta, e intervengo solo per dare il mio sostegno al punto e virgola, che non solo trovo appropriato nell'esempio di cui sopra, ma anche benvenuto, visto che troppo spesso, e dico in generale, gli si preferisce il punto. Credo anch'io che non esista una regola ferrea nel decidere per il punto fermo o per il punto e virgola. Di sicuro, quest'ultimo ha un senso più vago, meno netto e deciso, e dunque per questo, forse, all'apparenza meno utile.


----------



## Babajaga

Larroja, sono del tutto d'accordo con te.
Trovo che venga fatto uso eccessivo del punto, quando magari un punto e virgola sarebbe più appropriato, gradevole, logico. Invece capita che si ricerchi l'effetto a tutti i costi, o al contrario non si faccia lo sforzo di connettere le frasi. Il risultato è che mi sembra sempre più spesso di leggere solo slogan pubblicitari 


Più tecnicamente: definire il punto e virgola come una pausa più lunga della virgola ma più breve del punto mi pare una regola fin troppo semplice, al limite dell'inutilità, con poco di oggettivo a cui appigliarsi; mi piace moltissimo invece l'indicazione che ho trovato nelle FAQ dell'Accademia della Crusca:
"serve a indicare un’interruzione sul piano formale ma non sul piano dei contenuti".


----------



## Larroja

Grazie Babajaga, sottoscrivo e metto alla prova; funziona?


----------



## Sabrine07

Babajaga said:


> Più tecnicamente: definire il punto e virgola come una pausa più lunga della virgola ma più breve del punto mi pare una regola fin troppo semplice, al limite dell'inutilità, con poco di oggettivo a cui appigliarsi; mi piace moltissimo invece l'indicazione che ho trovato nelle FAQ dell'Accademia della Crusca:
> "serve a indicare un’interruzione sul piano formale ma non sul piano dei contenuti".


Per una volta sono d'accordo con l'Accademia della Crusca!


Larroja said:


> Grazie Babajaga, sottoscrivo e metto alla prova; funziona?


----------



## MünchnerFax

A me invece la definizione della Crusca non soddisfa nemmeno un po'. Un punto sarebbe un'interruzione sul piano dei contenuti?? Semmai avrei tirato in ballo l'opportunità del punto e virgola in presenza di connettivi per esempio avversativi come _invece_.



Larroja said:


> Grazie Babajaga, sottoscrivo e metto alla prova; funziona?



Secondo me no, non funziona. Qui ci vuole un punto o al massimo i due punti.


----------



## Babajaga

MünchnerFax said:


> Un punto sarebbe un'interruzione sul piano dei contenuti??


Direi proprio di sì, anche se questo non esaurisce certo le funzioni del punto. E infatti stavamo cercando di definire il punto e virgola, mica il punto 



MünchnerFax said:


> Semmai avrei tirato in ballo l'opportunità del punto e virgola in presenza di connettivi per esempio avversativi come _invece_.


E avresti fatto bene! Non intendevo certo considerare esaustiva l'indicazione della Crusca (non a caso non ho scritto _definizione_, né è presentata così da loro), e mi dispiace se ho dato quest'impressione.



MünchnerFax said:


> Secondo me no, non funziona. Qui ci vuole un punto o al massimo i due punti.


Ma perché no, potrebbe anche funzionare, è pur sempre una questione di stile; a meno che non ci sia qualche regola che lo vieti - ma per ora non è venuta fuori


----------



## MünchnerFax

Babajaga said:


> Direi proprio di sì, anche se questo non esaurisce certo le funzioni del punto. E infatti stavamo cercando di definire il punto e virgola, mica il punto


A me invece pare di no, evidentemente.  Ciò che intendevo dire è per l'appunto che (sempre ad avviso del sottoscritto, per carità) quella regola non definisce  _univocamente _il punto e virgola. Mi sembra una definizione talmente arbitraria che si può tranquillamente applicare anche al punto fermo. In questo mio intervento, per esempio, fino ad ora ho messo numero 3 punti fermi e alla fine di questo periodo ne metto un altro, tuttavia non riesco a rinvenire nessuna interruzione sul piano dei contenuti. Sempre della stessa cosa sto parlando, o no?


----------



## bubu7

MünchnerFax said:


> Un punto sarebbe un'interruzione sul piano dei contenuti??


Non necessariamente, come giustamente osservi.

Ma dalla citazione della Crusca non si evince il contrario (a differenza di quanto sostiene Babajaga). 

La riporto intera, per completezza (sottolineatura mia):



> Il _punto e virgola _(_punto acuto, punto coma_) segnala una pausa intermedia tra il punto e la virgola e il suo uso spesso dipende da una scelta stilistica personale. Si adopera soprattutto fra proposizioni coordinate complesse e fra enumerazioni complesse e serve a indicare un’interruzione sul piano formale ma non sul piano dei contenuti («il capo gli si intorbidò di stanchezza, di sonno; e rimise la decisione all’indomani mattina», A. Fogazzaro, _Piccolo mondo moderno_).


 
A seconda dei casi il punto e virgola può essere sostituito dal punto fermo, dai due punti o dalla virgola.


----------



## Babajaga

Ma mi spiego davvero così male? 
Dicevo esattamente le tue stesse cose, Bubu7.


----------



## Kikko

Babajaga said:


> Trovo che venga fatto uso eccessivo del punto, [...]. Il risultato è che mi sembra sempre più spesso di leggere solo slogan pubblicitari



Hai ragione, Babajaga. Credo che sia dovuto anche al fatto che è difficile capire come si usa il punto e virgola (altrimenti che senso avrebbe questo thread?) e quindi lo si evita sistematicamente: contando quanti punti e virgola ho usato nelle mie produzioni letterarie (non fraintendete, temi a scuola e simili) sono convinto che le dita delle mani mi avanzerebbero.
In ogni caso, meglio frasi brevi ma comprensibili, piuttosto che periodi lunghi e  contorti.


----------



## bubu7

Babajaga said:


> Ma mi spiego davvero così male?
> Dicevo esattamente le tue stesse cose, Bubu7.


 
Ciao, *Babajaga*. 

Io mi riferivo a questa tua affermazione:



Babajaga said:


> MünchnerFax said:
> 
> 
> 
> Un punto sarebbe un'interruzione sul piano dei contenuti??
> 
> 
> 
> Direi proprio di sì, anche se questo non esaurisce certo le funzioni del punto.
Click to expand...

Io, invece, sono d'accordo con *MünchnerFax*: un punto non costituisce necessariamente un'interruzione sul piano dei contenuti. In quest'ultimo caso a volte può essere sostituito dal punto e virgola.


----------



## Babajaga

Bubu7, ok, potevo dirlo meglio... intendevo appunto "anche, non necessariamente", oltre a "non solo".
Ma evitiamo di decontestualizzare troppo, dai! Subito sotto ho specificato il senso della citazione dalla Crusca e anche fatto riferimento allo stile proprio per sottolineare quanto poco di prescrittivo ci fosse nel discorso.




Kikko said:


> In ogni caso, meglio frasi brevi ma comprensibili, piuttosto che periodi lunghi e  contorti.


Questo è certo! Ma ancora meglio sarebbe imparare


----------



## MOMO2

saltapicchio said:


> Prendo spunto dalla discussione "E lei, non prende niente", per vedere se possiamo disquisire un po' su questo strano oggetto: il punto e virgola.
> 
> Proprio nella precedente discussione, mi è capitato di scrivere questa frase: _Una tecnica di recitazione, consiste nel pronunciare la stessa identica frase con intonazioni e pause diverse_;_ l'effetto è incredibile._
> 
> Al termine della frase non potevo certamente usare il punto, si trattava sempre dello stesso periodo. Se avessi utilizzato la virgola, sarebbe mancata quella pausa, quello stacco, che evidentemente deve farsi sentire. Avrei potuto usare i due punti? Li ho usati nella frase che introduce questa discussione e trovo siano stati inseriti in maniera appropriata, potevano essere usati anche nell'altra? Esiste una regola precisa per gestire il punto e virgola?


 
La tua domanda sembra posta da un madrelingua inglese. Infatti in inglese e italiano l'uso del punto e virgola e dei due punti non coincidono anzi.
Secondo me nella frase che hai scritto la prima virgola avanza, perché tra il soggetto e il verbo non può esserci una interruzione. Il resto è ok ma il punto avrebbe funzionato altrettanto bene.
m


----------

